# Pseudotropheus elongatus "neon spot" Ruarwe - size



## ak3mi (Nov 26, 2008)

i have looked about on this forum for many months but have not seen anyone yet owning Pseudotropheus sp. "elongatus neon spot" Ruarwe. i have 4 really nice fish, just wanted to know how big they got? i was thinking or was sure it was 10cm. wondering if anyone else keeps them and if so might post a pic or two? thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2287


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2287


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I know Chad Lopez aka *Orbital* from Iowa, USA had some and his were gorgeous. He has a personal gallery here. Outside of those, I don't know of too many people in the Midwest region that have them (unless someone got offspring from him).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

10cm/4" is probably the natural upper limit to size. But I'm sure they can overgrow in a tank like most Mbuna with plenty of food. 15cm may be possible.


----------



## ak3mi (Nov 26, 2008)

ahhh nice nice. thanks lads, yeah they look very nice, my male is about just about 2 maybe. il post some pics when my camera comes back from repairs ^^


----------

